# young e. tricolor problem



## wertwojtek (Mar 22, 2009)

I have 2 small frogs -they have about 1 week .Problem is in the front legs- frogs can't use it well. 
They came from young couple so eggs was not the best, and i think that this is the problem . 

Can I help somehow them to morph better? 
I want to try some calcium-bath or something like that to help grow better the front legs.... but I don't know is there any sense of these treatment. 

had you ever such problem?

Cheers from Poland ;]
P.S 
this is my 1 post


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

sounds like sls a very common problem with anthony and tricolor. any chance you could post a pic.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

This article may offer some good reading for one possibility.. abstract below:

-----------------------

Title: Abnormalities of forelimb and pronephros in a direct developing frog suggest a retinoic acid deficiency

Authors: Lee, Seung Yun; Elinson, Richard P.

Source: Applied Herpetology, Volume 5, Number 1, 2008 , pp. 33-46(14)

Abstract: The direct developing frog, Eleutherodactylus coqui, serves as a model for a divergent, derived pattern of anuran development. Reproduction and development occur normally in captivity, although individual embryos and sometimes entire clutches exhibit edema. Edematous embryos have abnormal pronephroi, as judged by histology and by alkaline phosphatase staining. The pronephric defects would be sufficient to account for the edema. The first indicator of later edema is loss or reduced development of the forelimbs. The coupling of forelimb and pronephric abnormalities is likely due to insufficient retinoic acid. The same syndrome can be produced experimentally by treatment with citral, an inhibitor of retinoic acid synthesis. The involvement of retinoic acid in forelimb development, found previously in other vertebrates, can now be extended to anuran amphibians. Reduced forelimb development in embryos may be a useful way to detect insufficient dietary vitamin A in reproductive colonies of direct developing frogs and of other vertebrates.


----------



## wertwojtek (Mar 22, 2009)

I hope it shows the problem - can you give me link describing what's sls? 

sorry for english and photos an


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

definitely SLS try diet changes, check supplement dates for the adults to ensure they are still good. as for the froglets there is no chance they will gain any better use of their front legs. some have raised them to adulthood if they are mobile and can eat but at what quality of life. i usually euthanize and hope for better out of clutches to come and try to change things to give future froglets a better chance of morphing out without SLS.


----------



## wertwojtek (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for repost - it is sad that there is no chance to make them grow up good condition. 

see you next time on better subject ;P


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Add some crumbled indian almond leaves to the water that the tads are growing/morphing in.


----------



## wertwojtek (Mar 22, 2009)

... it may help?
i put some alder cone


----------



## Arrowb (Jul 16, 2008)

hi, these froglets are from my frogs.

I have 5 sources of food (spirulina, fish flakes, dendrovit etc.) Water is changed once a week. Tadpoles have oat's and indian almond's leaves.

Photos of tadpoles setup: Picasa Web Albums - Arrowb - kijanki E. tr...

I want add pieces of sepia to water. I hope this will help and tadpoles will eat it.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

in my experience they do best in clear scummy water as the don't eat algae they feed on the green slime bacteria. with mine i just set up a 5 gal tank and let it sit with some almond leaves and a few plant till its covered with green slime on the glass. thats all i use to raise my tads. i will tap a few tadpole bites in from time to time but i don't use any spirulina or fish flakes. this is just how i do it others I'm sure have different methods. i find the best turnout rate comes from the tads raised in the tank in a small pond.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Arrowb please don't sell or give away any more froglets with sls. Not professional and definitely not fair to whoever you are giving them to


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I suspect that the breeder was unaware of the issue as well.

Bill


----------



## Arrowb (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, Wojtek has just taken these frogs for free.

My setup is aquarium.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Try giveing the adults a rest from breeding and use a supplement that contains at least some retinol or retinoic acid when dusting the insects as part of your supplementing regimen. 

The rest period will allow the adults to store enough of the nutrients needed to get the tadpoles started as spindly leg syndrom/matchstick legs can be caused by insufficient nutrients in the eggs from parents that didn't have enough nutrients. 

Ed


----------

